

Bit.ly raises $2 million to shorten URLs like this one - fromedome
http://bit.ly/5bHRc

======
ErrantX
The only thing to say to this is that those people that constantly scoff
at"yet another URL shortening service" have just been shown how wrong they
were to dismiss them all :P

------
bcx
Why not just buy tinyURL and a few of the other big link shorteners for 500K
each, and then spend 1 million building an analytic platform.

